# Thunder Promotions Alabama Pride



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

*
December 12, 2009

BJCC Arena,
Birmingham, Ala.

Jeff Monson vs. Travis Fulton
Susuke Zapata vs. Frank Waszut
Justin Underwood vs. Carlos Gonzalez
Juan Zapata vs. Ryan Kerwin
Micah Gross vs. Kevin Garcia*​


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Why is a guy like Monson not in SF already, jeesh.


----------

